# Water situation



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

From a BFC group but valid for all of us

In the past 12 months the rainfall in Cyprus has been significantly less than in previous years. As a result of this the reservoirs across Cyprus only have approximately half of the water they had this time last year. In terms of water flowing into the reservoirs this has been the worst inflow for over 25 years.
There will be no more significant rain this season so the situation will only get worse. The Cyprus government is encouraging its residents to do everything possible to save water and this has become second nature to those living in Cyprus under these circumstances.
Water Saving Measures
If the water savings measures implemented across Cyprus are successful it is unlikely that the water supply will be cut off for anybody, however to ensure that this does not happen you can play your part by following the simple rules below.
• Most importantly, don’t waste water, think about how you can limit its use 
and recycle it where possible.
• Take a short shower not a bath. Put a bucket in the shower whilst you’re 
waiting for the water to warm up, use it for your garden or to flush the loo.
• Never leave taps running when brushing your teeth, shaving or washing 
food.
• Recycle water from dish washing and cooled cooking water to water your 
garden.
• Only use your washing machine or dish washer on a full load.
• Put your hose away. The use of a hosepipe is currently prohibited by law 
in Cyprus.
• Check your house and place of work for leaks and dripping taps. 
• Water your plants in the morning or evening when evaporation is limited.
• Never fill your pool from the tap. 
• Don’t be shy; if you see somebody breaking these rules politely remind 
them that they should not waste water.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its a complete waste of time telling Cypriots they can't use their hosepipes.
They will still hose the footpaths and roads outside their houses and nobody will do anything to stop them whether it is illegal or not.
We do our bit to save water wherever we can but unless everyone does their bit it will never be enough to make a difference.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Its a complete waste of time telling Cypriots they can't use their hosepipes.
> They will still hose the footpaths and roads outside their houses and nobody will do anything to stop them whether it is illegal or not.
> We do our bit to save water wherever we can but unless everyone does their bit it will never be enough to make a difference.


At least the water you save and I save will not be wasted


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Its a complete waste of time telling Cypriots they can't use their hosepipes.
> They will still hose the footpaths and roads outside their houses and nobody will do anything to stop them whether it is illegal or not.
> We do our bit to save water wherever we can but unless everyone does their bit it will never be enough to make a difference.


The wife of a Cypriot in authority, residing in Kouklia, is still hosing the paths down.....now she does it after dark!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> The wife of a Cypriot in authority, residing in Kouklia, is still hosing the paths down.....now she does it after dark!


Typical She'll probably be among the first to moan when we get water cuts for days on end.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

There will be NO WATER cuts this year. There is enough water in the reservoirs and aquafiers to see us all through. On top of this all the desalinators are in full working order.

Like most Ex-pats we are always very careful with our water usage.

ENJOY


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

When we lived in Geroskipou in 2008 I spoke to a Cypriot lady who was watering the road about excessive use of water and the water shortages in Cyprus she explained to me that as she already pays for it in the bottom rate fixed charge set by the Municipality, then she will use it.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> There will be NO WATER cuts this year. There is enough water in the reservoirs and aquafiers to see us all through. On top of this all the desalinators are in full working order.
> 
> Like most Ex-pats we are always very careful with our water usage.
> 
> ENJOY


Limassol already have water cuts, Pissouri council warn for them. So.....


There is onlz one solution. 5 times higher price for excessive use, then people will be careful


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> Limassol already have water cuts, Pissouri council warn for them. So.....
> 
> 
> There is onlz one solution. 5 times higher price for excessive use, then people will be careful


Not sure about the water cuts in Limasol. However the warnings in Pissouri is understandable as the locals there (MANY OF THEM) pay a much reduced rate than the ex-pats and several councilors pay NO WATER charges at all.

With the HUGE newly re-furbished desalination plant there should be NO water cuts at all for Limasol.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Not sure about the water cuts in Limasol. However the warnings in Pissouri is understandable as the locals there (MANY OF THEM) pay a much reduced rate than the ex-pats and several councilors pay NO WATER charges at all.
> 
> With the HUGE newly re-furbished desalination plant there should be NO water cuts at all for Limasol.


Can you prove what you say? Because if so, hell will break lose


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> From a BFC group but valid for all of us
> 
> • Put your hose away. The use of a hosepipe is currently prohibited by law in Cyprus.


...eh? 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> ...eh?
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


What is it you don't understand?


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

I do not know where you live (i do not want to know) However if you are in Pissouri then please speak to some of the UK expats and you will get all the facts that you are seeking.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> What is it you don't understand?


I wasn't aware that there was a hosepipe ban (at least not in Paphos)...

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> I wasn't aware that there was a hosepipe ban (at least not in Paphos)...
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


It is national law. I have asked the water board and they say it is law


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> I do not know where you live (i do not want to know) However if you are in Pissouri then please speak to some of the UK expats and you will get all the facts that you are seeking.


Because I live in Pissouri and have asked around, and the expats I know say there is not.

And as usual, there is a lot of crap flying around, that someone has heard from someone that heard it in the bar. And suddenly that is the truth.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> Because I live in Pissouri and have asked around, and the expats I know say there is not.
> 
> And as usual, there is a lot of crap flying around, that someone has heard from someone that heard it in the bar. And suddenly that is the truth.


I shall not be responding to your posts anymore. 

Just to tell you that we have two very dear friends who have lived in Pissouri for over 30 years. That got a water bill last year and that is when the proverbial hit the fan it was for thousands!! They marched down to find out what was going on. That is when they got the FACTS. Not from a bar. Not crap flying around.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> It is national law. I have asked the water board and they say it is law


Interesting and informative as always. Paphos district water board doesn't have a website I could find, however Larnaka does, and they didn't mention any bans, laws, or anything like that. 

Also, the Cypriot staff in our office have no idea what I was talking about when asked....

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

expatme said:


> I shall not be responding to your posts anymore.


Everybody has different opinions, and since all of us here are from different nationalities, cultures and backgrounds, what one person might think of as normal expression, someone else might find abrasive or aggressive. One of the reasons this is my favorite expat forum is because everybody here has patience, respect for each other, and everybody gets the benefit of the doubt. Baywatch is simply trying to help by voicing what he understands to be true, and I am grateful he took the time to answer my question (he is under no obligation to do so).

Chilling out and going with the flow is very important, especially when communicating electronically, as all the usual cues that help us figure out our conversation partners' intent are not present (facial expression, body language, tone of voice, etc). Always assume everything is said in the best possible way and with the best possible intent, until proven otherwise. The general feel of this board is friendly and amicable, and I am sure Baywatch meant no different with his post. 

:grouphug:

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> Interesting and informative as always. Paphos district water board doesn't have a website I could find, however Larnaka does, and they didn't mention any bans, laws, or anything like that.
> 
> Also, the Cypriot staff in our office have no idea what I was talking about when asked....
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


If your staff admit that there is a ban then they can't go on using it


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> I shall not be responding to your posts anymore.
> 
> Just to tell you that we have two very dear friends who have lived in Pissouri for over 30 years. That got a water bill last year and that is when the proverbial hit the fan it was for thousands!! They marched down to find out what was going on. That is when they got the FACTS. Not from a bar. Not crap flying around.


It is up to you. 

But if you get a water bill for several thousand you should go to the village office because there is a leak somewhere. But what it has to do with some Cypriots not paying for the water I can't understand.

And I doubt that Petros or any other Cypriot in the office would say that this high bill is because that some Cypriots don't have to pay.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> If your staff admit that there is a ban then they can't go on using it


sorry, not sure what you mean, they say that there isn't....


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I found this link but can't find a date to validate this information.

Water Saving Measures - Water Development Department

It has been very hot over the last couple of days, and - if there is any water left in our pool - I shall go and cool off. I have always found this the most tolerant of forum and long may this continue.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Well that link pretty well proves that using hosepipes is against the law.

I suggest we all just do what we can to conserve water regardless of whether there are laws or not.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I assume this hosepipe ban is related to mains supply water. Thus I will continue to irrigate and top up my pool from our well using a hosepipe.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> I assume this hosepipe ban is related to mains supply water. Thus I will continue to irrigate and top up my pool from our well using a hosepipe.
> 
> Pete


I will do the same!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I doubt whether it relates to wells and bore holes.
Although the water table is very much depleted and our neighbour tells us he is not getting anywhere as much out of his as he used to get.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> I doubt whether it relates to wells and bore holes.
> Although the water table is very much depleted and our neighbor tells us he is not getting anywhere as much out of his as he used to get.


It does not relate to wells bore holes or agriculture water. My neighbor say that his bore hole has gone from 22 m³ to 15 m³


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> My neighbor say that his bore hole has gone from 22 m³ to 15 m³


I'd be interested to know how is able to assess that. I've no means of measuring on mine.

There is a pump down the shaft. Either water comes up or I assume does not if the level is too low - it's never happened.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> I'd be interested to know how is able to assess that. I've no means of measuring on mine.
> 
> There is a pump down the shaft. Either water comes up or I assume does not if the level is too low - it's never happened.
> 
> Pete


I am sure they know. The water is used to water his grapes and olives so they must be able to measure somehow


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

I haven't had time - but has anyone checked the Greek language website for the water boards??? You will probably find there is no hosepipe ban for Greek speakers, haha! 

Just joking, to lighten the mood....


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

hiatusxenia said:


> I haven't had time - but has anyone checked the Greek language website for the water boards??? You will probably find there is no hosepipe ban for Greek speakers, haha!
> 
> Just joking, to lighten the mood....


That is the problem. To find out what the law say you must read Greek.


----------

